# Our new kitten



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

WARNING!!! Cure pics alert!

























Still hasn't been sexed,so don't know if it is Queen or a Tom.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So cute!! I want one!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww now that is cute !!,


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

so tiny and cute !


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

He/she has beautiful facial markings...Looks like a white moustache  x


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww lots of baby paws :001_wub:


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

so sweet ...


----------



## agyness (May 24, 2010)

Congratulations :thumbup: he looks like a BOY for me


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

he/she is gorgeous


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

looks like he/she is wearing a mask haha 

phamton kitty :thumbup:


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> looks like he/she is wearing a mask haha
> 
> phamton kitty :thumbup:


lol. I know!


----------

